# TPI taking over management of Kahana Falls



## EZ-ED (Mar 12, 2008)

I just received documentation that TPI has taken over the assets of Nai'a Properties and is the new management company for Kahana Falls effective Feb 1. 

Additional information was to be available via the KF website with a new login and password which don't work but the old login and password do and the latest information is still from the summer of 2007. 

Hopefully TPI can get the resort back to GC status that Nai'a let slip away.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2008)

This is a great decision the board made, in my opinion.  Kahana Falls' maintenance fees are very high, which I noticed is not the case with TPI-managed resorts. 

Resale values will go up, too, because  they cannot get much lower.

I wonder if that energy surcharge is going to end under TPI?  I hope so.


----------



## Mimi (Mar 14, 2008)

That is awesome news! I can always count on Trading Places to come through for us. We have never been disappointed with our trades and bonus weeks. They also do a good job managing Maui Schooner, so hopefully they can transform Kahana Falls from lemons to lemonade. We have stopped using II and RCI and will not renew with the Big 2 when our membership runs out.


----------



## Harmina (Mar 14, 2008)

Ed....we were at Kahana Falls last March. We were told at that time that TPI was an alternative exchange company that they are affiliated with.
There was no mention that they were managing the property....


----------



## EvelynK72 (Mar 14, 2008)

When TPI established a relationship as an alternative exchange company for Kahana Falls, I wondered if taking over management of the resort was going to be the next step.  Will be looking for our documentation and newsletters.


----------



## Harmina (Mar 14, 2008)

Received my package in the mail today. Let's hope our M.F.'s go down....
I am looking forward to the change....


----------



## EZ-ED (Mar 15, 2008)

Harmina said:


> Ed....we were at Kahana Falls last March. We were told at that time that TPI was an alternative exchange company that they are affiliated with.
> There was no mention that they were managing the property....



KF started looking for alternative exchange companies in 2002. In the summer of 2003 they were considering Hawaiian Time Share Exchange, no decision for HTSE was made in 2004 and again in 2005. In 2006 TPI made a proposal that was being considered for implementation by Jan 1 2007. In 2002 I started pushing for consideration of Interval International but for whatever reason it was never considered and once the MFs started accelerating up I gave up on the II inclusion. 

FWIW we are not members of RCI and have always used our 3 units at KF and and will continue to do so as the maintenance fees are now much to high for us to consider trading with anyone.

As for maintenance fees going down, I don't think that will happen as the resort is in need of many upgrades. I just hope the yearly MF percentage increases will be less than in the recent past.


----------



## Mimi (Mar 17, 2008)

At Maui Schooner, our biggest yearly increase is due to unfair and exhorbitant taxes imposed by Maui County. There is talk about upgrading the kitchens and bathrooms, which actually are outdated, but I cringe at the thought.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is a quote from the recent newsletter posted on the Kahana Falls website (owner's forum):

"Well it’s finally official; our new management
company is now Trading Places International.
Nai’a Properties and owner Mark Ives have sold
their interest in the management of Kahana
Falls to the friendliest vacation exchange and management company in
the world, Trading Places International. This is indeed a plus for Kahana
Falls Resort as we look forward to the future and the ever-changing and
increasing needs of resort lifestyles. Believe me, I know. I came from a
Trading Places Resort and worked as part of their great team for seven
years. Trading Places brings over thirty years of vacation ownership
services, management, and travel experience to Kahana Falls."

I'm confused as to what TPI purchased.  I thought a management company is just hired by the Association board to run the timeshare.  If TPI bought this "interest", does that mean the Association can't consider other management companies in the future?  Does anyone know what the owner & Nai'a properties would have sold to TPI - the land perhaps?  

I considered emailing the property manager but wanted to find out if perhaps I have a glaring misperception about how timeshares are run.  Knowing that some TUGgers are members of association boards, I thought I would try to gather some info here first. 

Thanks in advance for any info.​


----------



## barndweller (Mar 30, 2008)

I believe that you & the other Kahana Falls owners still own your resort. TPI will be your new managers and run the resort for you rather than the HOA having to hire people themselves. We love TPI both as a management company (at Desert Breezes) and as an exchange company. Customer service is outstanding. Their management has restored DBR to a very nice place with minimum raise in the MF. I'd recommend them to any independent resort looking for new managment.


----------



## EZ-ED (Apr 2, 2008)

EvelynK72 said:


> Here is a quote from the recent newsletter posted on the Kahana Falls website (owner's forum):
> 
> "Well it’s finally official; our new management
> company is now Trading Places International.
> ...



As I recall Mark Ives was the developer of KF and was also the owner of Naia Properties. Naia properties managed at least three other resorts besides KF. It appears that Naia properties was split with TPI buying the KF management portion of Naia and the rest going to Naia's new owner. I'm also sure that this was looked over pretty closely by the current BOD.

I'm not sure how the employees were handled as I believe all KF staff was actually on the Naia payroll because Naia was able to get better group medical insurance rates.

Richard Zimmerman was a resort manager at Island Park prior to KF and Island Park is another TPI managed resort. Richard has already made some positive changes to KF that we have observed in our last two visits. I'm expecting a positive outcome to the new association although as a multiple week owner I do wonder how the 18 month reservation window is going to be handled.


----------

